# Felcsinál



## franknagy

Ha valakit teherbe ejtettek, akkor miért mondjuk azt, hogy felcsinálták?


----------



## Encolpius

A fel- igekötőnek nemcsak az a jelentése van, hogy felfelé ( szerintem, hajlamosak vagyunk arra terelni a figyelmünköt, hogy felfelé csinálunk valamit a pájszerrel) Tehát megkérdezhetnénk, miért *fel*bosszant vagy *fel*sír. Maga a csinál igével sok vulgáris igét lehet helyettesíteni (pl. az angolban vagy csehben is) a pongyola nyelvhasználatban (kicsinál, lecsinál, becsinál, összecsinál, rácsinál). A fel- igekötőnek van egy olyan jelentése, hogy: *Úgy csinál, hogy vki, vmi érzékelhetővé, láthatóvá, ill. ismertté, tudottá válik (felbukkan, felfedez).* Vagyis, ha felcsinálnak valakit, látható lesz pár hónapon belül, hogy valamit ott lent csináltak vele, "felduzzad" a hasa.


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> A fel- igekötőnek nemcsak az a jelentése van, hogy felfelé


Lehet, hogy túlzottan vizuális típus vagyok, de jelen esetben a "*fel*" igekötőnek szerintem egész konkrét jelentése van. 
Gondoljunk csak bele anatómiailag. 
Egyébként ugyanezt jelenti az amerikai angolban a "he knocked her *up*" kifejezés.


----------



## franknagy

A gyerekcsinálást megtárgyaltuk.
> *fel*bosszant vagy *fel*sír
Ezekben az igekötős igékben az a közös, hogy valaki _hirtelen, váratlanul _cselekszik?


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, a _fel_ igekötőnek tényleg van ilyen használata is, de nem hinném, hogy az eredeti kérdést ezzel megválaszolná. Ugyanis attól, hogy milyen hirtelen vagy akár meglepetésszerű volt az esemény lefolyása, az eredményhez (ld. eredeti kérdés) nincs köze. Teljesen indifferens, hogy ki mennyire volt meglepődve a résztvevők közül. Ezért nem is értem, hogy Encolpius miért is vette bele a válaszába fentebb. 

Szerintem is azért figyelembe kell venni az idekötő eredeti jelentését és az ige (nagyon általános, nagyon semmitmondó) utal arra, hogy igazából szépíteni akarjuk a mondandónkat azzal, hogy nem nevezzük nevén a tényleges cselekvést. A _csinál_ egyébként is tényleg helyettesít - nevükön nevezve - vulgáris igéket. (Itt a jó pont, Encolpius! )


----------

